# General > Reunions >  question

## Invisible

When is says Class of 2000. 
Is that the year your started or the year you left?
My opinion is that of when you started.

----------


## tonkatojo

> When is says Class of 2000. 
> Is that the year your started or the year you left?
> My opinion is that of when you started.



Nah I think the other way round is right because you might have joined the same class a couple of years after those already in it.  ::

----------


## zagor

I allways took it as the year you started.

----------


## Invisible

Im still no sure, just trying to settle a debate.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

well i say im class of 2000, thats when i started.

----------


## Invisible

> well i say im class of 2000, thats when i started.


Likewise..

----------


## tonkatojo

> well i say im class of 2000, thats when i started.


Aye but if a pupil of the same age came to the school 2 years later and joined your class would she join your reunion class of 2000 ??.

----------


## guitarzan

I would agree with tonka on this one... I would consider it your leaving year.

But even then, I would only say it would apply if you "graduated" - in the sense that you stayed until the bitter end.

----------


## babaloo2roo

it would be the year that you entered secondary school regardless if you started one school in 2000 and then started another in 2002. that make sense x

----------


## annemarie482

> Aye but if a pupil of the same age came to the school 2 years later and joined your class would she join your reunion class of 2000 ??.


yes as the pupils are still the ones you were at school with at your age in your class.
if you stated a later start year then you'd be assumed younger than you are.
and would be meeting up with the wrong year.

----------


## Invisible

It cant be the year you left School well because people leave school at different times

----------


## Ricco

Definitely the year you started.  School authorities consider cohorts by the year they started.

----------


## canuck

> Definitely the year you started. ...


Unless you are in North America where it is the year your graduated.

----------


## golach

I trained as a guide on the Edinburgh Tour buses in 2006 I am definately one of the class of 2006, not one of the class of 2009, when I finished as a guide

----------


## lynne duncan

when we did our 25 year reunion we did it as year we started but invited others who joined later as they were still "our" year

----------

